# Free KFC Chicken!!!



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I just read on the Amazon discussion boards that if you go to unthinkkfc.com you can get a free two piece meal that has their new grilled chicken. It even comes with two sides. Click on that site, it will take you to a Oprah article...just download the coupon. It took me five seconds. Just thought I'd let you all know. You have to print it today they said....so check it out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks! I printed the coupon. I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks! I printed the coupon. I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow.


LOL! Me too, and you're welcome. I love finding good deals...who could beat free?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Never. . . .I printed a couple and have sent the link on to friends and relations.  They don't all have Kindles, but they all eat!  

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for the link, Never. . . .I printed a couple and have sent the link on to friends and relations. They don't all have Kindles, but they all eat!
> 
> Ann


Your very welcome


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Cool beans! Thanks *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Cool beans! Thanks *


You're welcome...happy eating everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<sigh> Printer's down...

Then again, I just had KFC a couple of days ago, and once every six months is about my limit.

Thanks, I'll pass it along to others!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> <sigh> Printer's down...
> 
> Then again, I just had KFC a couple of days ago, and once every six months is about my limit.
> 
> Thanks, I'll pass it along to others!


So sorry


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I tried their new grilled chicken tonight.  Its good for free, but not on my future list of must haves for fast food.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I tried their new grilled chicken tonight. Its good for free, but not on my future list of must haves for fast food.


My hubby said the same thing...I haven't tried it yet, though.


----------



## perriggipees (May 6, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> ... It took me five seconds. Just thought I'd let you all know. You have to print it today they said....so check it out.


Actually takes a bit longer since you have to download the coupon-printing software. But you can also print it tomorrow (5/6) according to the site.

Pete


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

perriggipees said:


> Actually takes a bit longer since you have to download the coupon-printing software. But you can also print it tomorrow (5/6) according to the site.
> 
> Pete


I didn't have to download anything but the coupon...I guess I had the software. Constantly looking for coupons...so I don't doubt it. Sorry for all that had a longer wait time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I didn't have to download anything but the coupon...I guess I had the software. Constantly looking for coupons...so I don't doubt it. Sorry for all that had a longer wait time.


I already have the coupon printer, too. Didn't take me long.

Thanks, Never. This will be my Thursday dinner.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I already have the coupon printer, too. Didn't take me long.
> 
> Thanks, Never. This will be my Thursday dinner.


You're welcome...enjoy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I just read on the Amazon discussion boards that if you go to unthinkkfc.com you can get a free two piece meal that has their new grilled chicken. It even comes with two sides. Click on that site, it will take you to a Oprah article...just download the coupon. It took me five seconds. Just thought I'd let you all know. You have to print it today they said....so check it out.


You beat me to it - I just came on to post about this!

oprah.com/kfc - can't remember if anyone else posted the Oprah link...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You beat me to it - I just came on to post about this!
> 
> oprah.com/kfc - can't remember if anyone else posted the Oprah link...


Yes, I saw free chicken...and the rest was history


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So using this between exams!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

took a while last night to actually print, but definitely will be using a coupon for lunch today!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Everyone, enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder if McDonald's free coffee had anything to do with this


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I wonder if McDonald's free coffee had anything to do with this


Lol...about 2 weeks ago El Polo Loco gave a free fire chicken meal away too.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...about 2 weeks ago El Polo Loco gave a free fire chicken meal away too.


I think Amazon should start giving away free Kindle DX's (I think that's what it's called)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I think Amazon should start giving away free Kindle DX's (I think that's what it's called)


I would totally be willing to test out and keep the DX for Amazon. See I'm a real giver


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...about 2 weeks ago El Polo Loco gave a free fire chicken meal away too.


Oh, we don't have the Crazy Chicken here. I do miss them.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Too bad this is not available in Canada!! I think I would like the Grilled over the Fried!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll be sampling it for dinner tonight. . .will provide a full report.  

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We'll be sampling it for dinner tonight. . .will provide a full report.
> 
> Ann


Please do....LOL!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I wonder if McDonald's free coffee had anything to do with this


Golden Spoon had free frozen yogurt day last month
Dunkin' Donuts had small ice coffee for 50 cents last month.
Would love to have a free mickeyd's coffee. I'd stop by before school...between classes.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't venture out to try the gilled chicken for lunch today because of the weather... maybe tomorrow.  Maybe not at all depending on Ann's review!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela, that was probably a smart decision.  DH and I went for dinner.  We waited a good 40 minutes. . .there were A LOT of folks in line, and most had coupons.  The ones who didn't were really confused.  And they were definitely enforcing the one person one coupon rule.  I expect the crowds won't be quite so thick in a day or two.

Anyway, the chicken was pretty good. . .we ended up with a plate of grilled and a plate of regular because they were temporarily out of grilled and they asked my husband if he'd be o.k. with regular.  He said sure.  Then they got more out so I got grilled.  It worked out as we could compare them side to side.

It still has the skin on, but no breading.  I think the seasonings are the same, or very similar, but they don't hang on as well as they do in the breading so it's a little more subtle.  Very juicy.  Definitely a 'get again' if not in the mood for fried.  But, full disclosure, here, when we get fried we usually go to Popeye's. . . .we like the spiciness there better.  Also like their mashed potatoes and gravy better.

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If I may add my $ 0.02....  Roy Rogers' chicken is pretty decent, and much less greasy than the chicken at Popeye's.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> . . . . much less greasy than the chicken at Popeye's.


but. . . . but . . . .that's why we LIKE it! 

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> but. . . . but . . . .that's why we LIKE it!
> 
> Ann


LOL!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report Ann. The local news was showing a KFC in Tyler that had people standing in line and the line was out the door and out into the parking lot. They all had coupons! 

Popeyes is our favorite as well. Chicken is better and so are the sides!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow...I still haven't had a chance to redeem mine....maybe I will wait a day or two


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, full disclosure, here, when we get fried we usually go to Popeye's. . . .we like the spiciness there better. Also like their mashed potatoes and gravy better.
> 
> Ann


Confession: I don't think I've ever eaten at Popeye's. I drive past one every time I go into town.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Confession: I don't think I've ever eaten at Popeye's. I drive past one every time I go into town.


Sacrilege! Popeyes is awesome! Try their naked tenders with Cajun / dirty rice! Awesomness perfected!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Confession: I don't think I've ever eaten at Popeye's. I drive past one every time I go into town.


It's good...I just don't like their gravy...and gravy is important to me. LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, and I LOVE their gravy. . . .


Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Sacrilege! Popeyes is awesome! Try their naked tenders with Cajun / dirty rice! Awesomness perfected!


I so totally agree!



Neversleepsawink;) said:


> It's good...I just don't like their gravy...and gravy is important to me. LOL!


I am with you... hubby loves their gravy, I do not! I prefer my potatoes w/o gravy, but at Popeyes, it is dirty rice all the way!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> If I may add my $ 0.02.... Roy Rogers' chicken is pretty decent, and much less greasy than the chicken at Popeye's.





Ann in Arlington said:


> but. . . . but . . . .that's why we LIKE it!
> 
> Ann


I'm with you, Ann. They also have the best biscuits.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> I so totally agree!
> 
> I am with you... hubby loves their gravy, I do not! I prefer my potatoes w/o gravy, but at Popeyes, it is dirty rice all the way!!


I love their dirty rice too  There use to be a chicken place called Pioneer Chicken...they had the best of everything. It closed...a sad, sad, day for me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Love Popeyes. Got my free chicken today and this is the first time in....5 year I've had kfc. Its sitting on my desk while I sit here on the forum. listening to a lecture. wished I had red beans and rice with my chicken.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK--FYI: Here in Arkansas, a bunch of my co-workers tried to use the free KFC chicken coupon and KFC would not take it because it was not printed in color.  Our work printers are not color,,,,but the barcode was easily legible...


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK--FYI: Here in Arkansas, a bunch of my co-workers tried to use the free KFC chicken coupon and KFC would not take it because it was not printed in color. Our work printers are not color,,,,but the barcode was easily legible...


My sister printed the coupon with no color to save the ink. She went last night and didn't have any problem. We are in CA.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ours were in color. . .but the clerk barely looked at it.  Definitely didn't scan any barcode. . . .lots of folks we saw in line just had b/w coupons.

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK--FYI: Here in Arkansas, a bunch of my co-workers tried to use the free KFC chicken coupon and KFC would not take it because it was not printed in color. Our work printers are not color,,,,but the barcode was easily legible...


I'm sorry, they should of accepted them. They all have different #'s on them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My classmates went to download coupons after class. lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm sorry, they should of accepted them. They all have different #'s on them.


Well, no. Mine and my husband's had exactly the same numbers. I printed them one after the other from the same computer. But, as I said, they barely looked at them.

But yes. . .they should have accepted them. . . .I don't get when they say they're no good if 'reproduced by mechanical means'. Nowadays, that's just silly when you're talking about a computer from the internet! Only the CSI types could tell if it was produced on a printer or a copy machine. . .and I have a printer/scanner machine that would make a copy that came out of a printer. . .so there!

I think they were just being curmudgeonly. . . . .someone didn't get the message and/or they didn't want to give away too much free food. OTOH, they probably lost a customer for life!

Ann


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone run into, what shall I call it, a not so nice attitude from the KFC staff regarding the coupons?  I personally did not but a load of co-workers said they were treated horribly by staff at our local KFC


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

when we went the staff was fine. . . .a bit harried because the store was really full. . .but they were not mean at all.

Probably depends on management.  I think KFC's are franchise operations.  So if the manager/owner is taking the coupons they are kinda loosing money.  Of course, the corporate position is that they're exposing the productto more people in the hope for higher sales later.  But if the store is close to the line on profit they might not want to offer the coupons but might have to by contract.  Of course, the coupon did NOT include a drink. . . .which if the customer bought one is probably nearly 100% profit, but still. . . 

Ann


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Update:  There is now a sign in my local KFC saying "due to high volume, they are no longer honoring the coupon"  Tried to email Oprah but you pretty much have to give your life story before you can get the email screen.

I assume most of the KFCs are indiviually owned so I can see where there may be a problem


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

KCFoggin said:


> Update: There is now a sign in my local KFC saying "due to high volume, they are no longer honoring the coupon" Tried to email Oprah but you pretty much have to give your life story before you can get the email screen.
> 
> I assume most of the KFCs are indiviually owned so I can see where there may be a problem


Yes, our local KFC has been owned and operated by the same family (they had 13 kids) for the last 40 years. They apparently decided to avoid honoring coupons by not even carrying the new grilled chicken until some time after the promotion is done  We found that out after sitting in the drive-thru for 30 minutes. We left without ordering anything and went to Taco Bell!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

crebel said:


> Yes, our local KFC has been owned and operated by the same family (they had 13 kids) for the last 40 years. They apparently decided to avoid honoring coupons by not even carrying the new grilled chicken until some time after the promotion is done  We found that out after sitting in the drive-thru for 30 minutes. We left without ordering anything and went to Taco Bell!


Wow....I can't believe how stingy some KFCs are being. Sorry for all that didn't get their free meals.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering who is responsible for free meal cost. Would it be the KFC company or the individual owner of KFC?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The way franchises usually work, the store owner would be giving away free chicken, so lost revenue, but presumably would then would be reimbursed in the form of a lower commission/franchise fee to KFC corporate to account for the coupons redeemed.  It's probably a losing proposition in the short term for the store owner, because I doubt they get reimbursed the full amount of the coupon. . . .but I don't really know.  In the long term, of course, it's supposed to bring in lots more customers because they like the product so much.

Ann


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

Went to KFC for lunch today.  I did not have the coupon, but while there I overheard them refusing to honor the coupons and saw customers getting very upset, threathening to call KFC HQ and Channel 7.  The manager said that people have been making photocopies of the coupons and they have been giving out more free chicken than they planned.  They offered rainchecks.. where the customer paid for the food, then send the bill to KFC HQ and KFC HQ would send them a rebate in the mail.  No one went for that option.  They all stormed out empty handed.  The grilled chicken which I paid for was just so..so.. nothing spectular, very small pieces and not worth the $5 for a 2 peice meal.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The way franchises usually work, the store owner would be giving away free chicken, so lost revenue, but presumably would then would be reimbursed in the form of a lower commission/franchise fee to KFC corporate to account for the coupons redeemed. It's probably a losing proposition in the short term for the store owner, because I doubt they get reimbursed the full amount of the coupon. . . .but I don't really know. In the long term, of course, it's supposed to bring in lots more customers because they like the product so much.
> 
> Ann


Then I could understand why some store owner might want to refuse to honor the coupon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was on the national news tonight that the response nationwide was Way Beyond what they expected.  Say what you will, Oprah gets it done. . . . .they did say they'd issue rain checks at the stores where they didn't have chicken available.  I gather they actually ran out in some places.  Buy chicken futures. . . .

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It was on the national news tonight that the response nationwide was Way Beyond what they expected. Say what you will, Oprah gets it done. . . . .they did say they'd issue rain checks at the stores where they didn't have chicken available. I gather they actually ran out in some places. Buy chicken futures. . . .
> 
> Ann


WOW!!! Yikes, that is a lot of chicken!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, I found another promotion for KFC too. The first 200 people who go here a day get this $10 coupon. Today has met their limit...but there is always tomorrow 

http://www.kfc.com/mothersday/giveaway.asp


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The CEO of KFC was on Oprah today - saying that they'd underestimated "the power of Oprah" - did they learn nothing from Amazon & the Kindle?? - that they're basically extending the coupon period to try to spread out the "hit" on the franchises - so take the coupon in and if they can't honor it now they'll give a rain check form.  And a Pepsi.  Just checked the Oprah site & here's what it says:

"We are so sorry, but due to the overwhelming response to our FREE Kentucky Grilled Chicken meal coupon, we can no longer redeem the free coupon at this time. But we will honor our commitment to giving you a free Kentucky Grilled Chicken meal. Please visit a participating KFC restaurant for a rain check form. Complete the form, attach your original coupon, and give it to the KFC restaurant manager or postmark per the form's instructions, by May 19, 2009, and we'll send you a rain check for your free Kentucky Grilled Chicken meal at a later date, plus a free Pepsi with our compliments. Your participating KFC restaurant will provide you with the form you need. Please note that the redemption periods of the rain checks will vary. All other terms and conditions of the original free Kentucky Grilled Chicken coupon will apply. Thank you for your understanding,

Roger Eaton
KFC President"


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Meemo said:


> The CEO of KFC was on Oprah today - saying that they'd underestimated "the power of Oprah" - did they learn nothing from Amazon & the Kindle?? - that they're basically extending the coupon period to try to spread out the "hit" on the franchises - so take the coupon in and if they can't honor it now they'll give a rain check form. And a Pepsi. Just checked the Oprah site & here's what it says:
> 
> "We are so sorry, but due to the overwhelming response to our FREE Kentucky Grilled Chicken meal coupon, we can no longer redeem the free coupon at this time. But we will honor our commitment to giving you a free Kentucky Grilled Chicken meal. Please visit a participating KFC restaurant for a rain check form. Complete the form, attach your original coupon, and give it to the KFC restaurant manager or postmark per the form's instructions, by May 19, 2009, and we'll send you a rain check for your free Kentucky Grilled Chicken meal at a later date, plus a free Pepsi with our compliments. Your participating KFC restaurant will provide you with the form you need. Please note that the redemption periods of the rain checks will vary. All other terms and conditions of the original free Kentucky Grilled Chicken coupon will apply. Thank you for your understanding,
> 
> ...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Sad No chicken for me....oh well.


Well, as long as you printed the coupon & still have it you can still get it - some of the restaurants may even still honor the coupons now if they didn't run out, I don't know. But they'll give you a rain check.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Well, as long as you printed the coupon & still have it you can still get it - some of the restaurants may even still honor the coupons now if they didn't run out, I don't know. But they'll give you a rain check.


It just sounds like to much hassle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> It just sounds like to much hassle.


True, I figure we'll probably just go with coupons in hand - if they're honoring them now, great - if not, we'll get some original recipe & rain checks.


----------



## ttoomey (May 3, 2009)

KCFoggin said:


> Update: There is now a sign in my local KFC saying "due to high volume, they are no longer honoring the coupon" Tried to email Oprah but you pretty much have to give your life story before you can get the email screen.
> 
> I assume most of the KFCs are individually owned so I can see where there may be a problem


Funny, me and a friend went in to our local KFC/Taco Bell today and they told us that due to the uncertainty of the coupons, we would have to fill out a "rain check" and they would mail us another accurate coupon in the mail. I didn't have any money on me xD


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My sister was watching today's Ophah and heard 10.5 million coupon was downloaded/printed and 4 million people went to get the free meal the first day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shizu said:


> My sister was watching today's Ophah and heard 10.5 million coupon was downloaded/printed and 4 million people went to get the free meal the first day.


I believe that. . . .based on the lines at the KFC I went to on Wednesday evening. . . . .

Silly KFC people. . . .underestimate the power of Oprah is right! And with lots of folks tightening belts, free food is like winning the lottery!!

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, I had been thinking the same thing.  People are not eating out as often.  Yesterday was the first time in a while I've seen parking lots full at some local eateries.  I'm sure it's because of the holiday weekend.  
deb


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Sacrilege! Popeyes is awesome! Try their naked tenders with Cajun / dirty rice! Awesomness perfected!


*Wish I had one here *


----------

